# John Deere STX38 won't fire.



## Joeltinman (Jul 26, 2014)

John Deer STX38(Yellow Deck) will crank but not firing


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Is that a Kawasaki engine in there? If so, I've had several of that vintage where the trigger module for the ignition coil failed. It would be a small box attached to the side of the engine with wires leading up to the coil. They are $60+ from Kawasaki and John Deere, but I've replaced them with aftermarket ones from Stens and Oregon and they seem to work fine.


----------

